# Amplificar 3.5v de LPT a 5v ó 12v para relay



## zenky (Dic 6, 2012)

Buenos dias mis amigos

como dice el asunto me interesa amplificar 3.5v que me da mi puerto paralelo y convertirlo a 5v ó 12v (para abrir un relevador de 5v ó uno de 12v)

Ya estuve buscando en el foro y encontre otros post algo similiares pero la verdad hablan de que ya saben como funcionan las cosas, el detalle aqui es que no se casi nada de electrónica por eso abri este post.

Estuve leyendo que decian que con un transistor se podia hacer, mas no mencionan modelos ni nada por el estilo, solo decian: usa un transistor y lo regulas al voltaje que necesitas de salida y listo, tampoco mencionan diagramas ni nada por el estilo.

Espero me puedan ayudar, y disculpen las molestias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2012)

Fijate aqui :

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=uh7BULrlCoKg9QS-z4CIBw

Saludos !


----------



## zenky (Dic 14, 2012)

Gracias por responder DOSMETROS, disculpa que no contestara es que no habia tenido oportunidad de entrar.

Bueno estuve viendo el link que me enviaste y mire el diagrama que adjunte.

Medio entiendo el diagrama pero me queda la duda de ¿cómo funciona el transistor para amplificar el voltaje al que necesito?

entiendo que la señal pasa por la resistencia y de ahi al transistor, me imagino que es para que no se dañe, de ahi va hacia las 2 patas del relevador con el diodo en medio para que la señal viaje en 2 direcciones y active la bobina y abra el switch y ya con esto se hara lo que quiero.

espero estar en lo correcto, pero me sigue quedando la duda de como amplifica la señal a la que yo deseo ¿qué tengo que configurar para que me de 5 ó 12 vols?

espero su pronta respuesta y muchas gracias amigos


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 15, 2012)

Hola..." @zenky "ese circuito adapta el nivel lógico presente en el puerto LPT a la tensión que sea la bobina del relay. Si la bobian el relay es de 12Vdc, lo alimentas con dicha tension y funciona. Igualmente si la bobina del relay fuera de 5Vdc debes alimentar el circuito con dicha tensión. El transistor 2N2222 soporta hasta 30Vdc entre Emisor y Colector así que podridas usar relay que su bobina sea hasta de 24Vdc.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## zenky (Dic 23, 2012)

buenas amigos, saben me compre un transistor 2N2222A y lo conecto al puerto LPT, luego con un programa que se llama "Puerto Paraleto LPT" activar los bits del puerto y sigo este diagrama:



luego le tomo lectura tanto al emisor como el colector y result que me da menos voltaje que el de salida del puerto paralelo. Adjunto imagenes del protoboard:




no se que estoy haciendo mal la verdad. otra cosa, el transistor segun su hoja de datos debe de dar hasta 40v de salida y pues segun yo lo iba a conectar a un relevador RAS-2410 de 24v para abrirlo.

NOTA: con un multimetro verifique el transistor estuviera en buen estado siguiente el siguiente tutorial: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLL8iB3rIZc&noredirect=1

Bueno espero sus comentarios y muchas gracias por las molestias amigos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2012)

​
¿ Desde donde estas tomando los 5V que alimentan el relee ?
¿ Como estás tomando la tensión ?
La tensión del emisor debería 0V respecto de GND


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 23, 2012)

Amigo al parecer piensas que tu circuito funcionara como un elevador de tension, siendo que para que tu rele funcione debes proveer externamente la tension que precisa.


----------



## analogico (Dic 23, 2012)

necesitas añadir un  optoacoplador y una fuente de 12V

antes de seguir haciendo  experimentos y quemar el puerto


----------



## zenky (Dic 26, 2012)

ok ok, haber si entiendo

entonces es más recomendable hacer uso de un optoacoplador para que este haga la funcion de enviarle la señal al relevador??

entontre esta imágen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





y pues es lo que entiendo de ustedes y lo que veo en ella.

espero y esto sea lo que en realidad necesito.


----------



## opamp (Dic 26, 2012)

Hola zenky, ya que esta´s trabajado con opto acopladores y demás elementos electrónicos , derrepente te convendría trabajar directamente conun RELAY DE ESTADO SÓLIDO.
Saludos


----------



## zenky (Dic 26, 2012)

ok, muchas gracias por el tip. solo que me queda la duda si lo que comento en el post anterior es correcto jejej


----------



## analogico (Dic 26, 2012)

"
entonces es más recomendable hacer uso de un optoacoplador"
si es lo mas recomendable y seguro


----------



## zenky (Dic 28, 2012)

Buenas de nuevo amigos.

Bueno estuve investigando sobre optoacopladores y pues ya entiendo que es necesario para proteger al puerto lpt.

miren encontre el optoacoplador 4N25 (lo venden por aqui donde vivo) el cual sirve para conectarlo al puerto LPT y que este active el relevador, tambien lei que es recomendable conectarlo a otro transistor 2N2222 (ya lo tengo) para la corriente que ocupa el relevador.

En todo lo que encontre vi este circuito:



y pues me queda la duda de si esto resuelve mi problema para poder activar el relevador desde una señal enviada por el puerto paralelo.

Espero sus comentarios y ayuda mis amigos.

Saludos y muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## analogico (Dic 28, 2012)

zenky dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo amigos.
> 
> Bueno estuve investigando sobre optoacopladores y pues ya entiendo que es necesario para proteger al puerto lpt.
> 
> ...



ese ultimo circuito no sirve para el 2n222

creo que si lo modificas cambias r2 a 5k y la conecas a +12v
luego la pata 4 la conectas a la base de 2n222
el emisor a negativo y el colector al negativo del rele deberia funcionar

ademas necesitas una fuente externa de 12vdc para mover el rele cuidado con ella
una mala conexión  adios puerto 
el optoacoplador la debería mantener totalmente aislada

por lo tanto necesitarías una pequeña fuente de 5 v solo  para  simular el puerto 
y un tester para verificar todo


----------



## zenky (Ene 7, 2013)

Buenas de nuevo amigos 

disculpen que no haya contestado, estuve ausente por esta temporada e incomunicado jeje.

Bueno volviendo a la situación ya tengo el optoacoplador 4N25 y lo conecto al puerto LPT

así como tambien tengo conectado el tester con la opción de continuidad en a las patas 4 y 5 del optoacoplador.

Una vez esto mando una señal al optoacoplador para encender el led y si permite continuidad.

Aqui viene lo complicado, tengo entendido que tengo que conectar el transistor 2N2222 al optoacoplador y 
me nacen las siguientes preguntas.

¿qué pata del optoacoplador se conecta a que pata del transistor?

¿de donde llegarán los 5v del puerto lpt para que el transistor genere el voltaje para abrir el relevador?

espero no ser tan enfadoso con este tema pero la verdad me interesa poder resolver este problema.

NOTA: se que el transistor se tiene que conectar a una resistencia, tengo una de 1k y otra de 5k bueno y unas de 330 jejej
NOTA2: Muchas Gracias a quienes me estan ayudando con este problema y espero y todos hayan pasado felices fiestas


----------



## analogico (Ene 7, 2013)

> ¿de donde llegarán los 5v del puerto lpt para que el transistor genere el voltaje para abrir el relevador?



"Amplificar 3.5v de LPT a 5v ó 12v para relay"
no es posible

el puerto no tiene la suficiente potencia para mover un revelador,

lo que se hace es controlar  el transistor  que mueva el rele
 el opto es para proteger el puerto

necesitas una fuente de 12V dc externa

y el opto debes conectarlo al puerto con una resistencia


----------



## zenky (Ene 7, 2013)

Buenas amigo analogico muchas gracias de nuevo por tu atención.

El optoacoplador en efecto lo tengo conectado al puerto paralelo con una resistencia de 330 omhz eso si lo tengo resuelto.

Ya tengo más clara la situación. El optoacoplador es para proteger, de ahi conectare el transistor 2n2222 con una resistencia de 1k ó una de 5k (tengo estas 2 diferentes para pruebas) al optoacoplador en su pata 4 y la pata 5 la conecto a 12v (estos se me ocurren sacarlo de la fuente de poder).

Lo que si no me queda muy claro es el conectar el relevador es que veo en el diagrama un diodo intermedio para conectar el relevador a los 12 v jejejej.

Espero estar en lo correcto amigo


----------



## analogico (Ene 7, 2013)

ese diodo va en paralelo a la bobina del relé
es una protección  antivoltaje inverso  para que la bobina no queme el transistor

si sacas los 12 v del mismo pc funciona pero pierdes parte de la protección  antiruido eléctrico


----------



## zenky (Ene 8, 2013)

Buen día amigo analogico

el dia de ayer me di a la tarea de armar completamente el circuito y pues en primeras no me funciono jejej, pero!! paso algo muy raro.

Mira me puse a checar los voltajes en diferentes partes del circuito y me di cuenta que estaba alimentado por 12.35 vlts y pues pense, probablemente alguna tierra no este bien conectada y segui haciendo pruebas, y nada. Despues pense se a de haber quemado el opto y me puse a checarle la continuidad encendiendo su led y si funcionaba. Bueno el chiste es que deje activada la continuidad y que por obra del espiritu santo funciono el circuito jajajaj. 

Una vez esto hice pruebas con el software "Puerto Paralelo v1.3" y si podia controlar el relevador. Lo raro de todo este asunto es que no funcionaba y nomas conecte el multimetro en continuidad empezo a funcionar claro que nomas lo quitaba este dejaba de funcionar jajaja.

Por lo tanto entiendo que le falta algo al circuito para que funcione correctamente.

Anexo unas fotos de como esta conectado el circuito espero y me puedan hechar la mano en encontrar el error.

Vista 1


Vista 2


Nota:
- La resistencia que esta conectado al optoacoplador es una de 330
- La resistencia que esta conectada al transistor es de 1k
- El transistor es el 2N2222
- El optoacoplador es el 4N25
- El diodo es el 1N4004

Espero sus prontas respuestas y sugerencias mis amigos


----------



## 1024 (Ene 8, 2013)

zenky dijo:


> Buen día amigo analogico
> 
> el dia de ayer me di a la tarea de armar completamente el circuito y pues en primeras no me funciono jejej, pero!! paso algo muy raro.
> 
> ...



Hola, no se distingue muy bien la imagen pero, al parecer tienes mal conectado el transistor pin 2 y 3


----------



## zenky (Ene 8, 2013)

Hola de nuevo amigos

Respecto a los pines si estan bien conectados, parece que no pero si.
Mira lo que hice fue doblar el pin 2 (base) para que quedaran los 3 pines alineados y con ese dobles quedo como si fuera la posición 3.

Aqui esta la imagen de como estan conectados. (Vaya se cruzaron el pin 3 y el 2) por eso parece que estan al revez.



El pin 1. Emisor lo tengo conectado al pin 4 del optoacoplador y a su vez a la tierra de la fuente de poder.
El pin 2. Base lo tengo conectado a la resistencia de 1k que a su vez esta conectado al pin 5 del optoacoplador.
El pin 3. Colector lo tengo conectado al diodo 1n4004 el cual esta conectado a los 12v (de la fuente de poder) y al relevador.

Asi estan conectados, espero y todo este bien


----------



## 1024 (Ene 8, 2013)

zenky dijo:


> Hola de nuevo amigo analogico
> 
> Respecto a los pines si estan bien conectados, parece que no pero si.
> Mira lo que hice fue doblar el pin 2 (base) para que quedaran los 3 pines alineados y con ese dobles quedo como si fuera la posición 3.
> ...



Hola, no me habia dado cuenta las conexiones del 4n25, coloca una resistencia de 10k de 12v a pin 5 de 4n25


----------



## zenky (Ene 8, 2013)

¿te refieres a sustituir la resistencia de 1k que esta conectada actualmente por una de 10k? 

si es asi lo hago nomas que seria hasta la noche jeje.

Oye otra duda ¿si te quedo claro lo que comente; que funcionaba cuando conectaba el tester con la funcion de continuidad?


----------



## 1024 (Ene 8, 2013)

zenky dijo:


> ¿te refieres a sustituir la resistencia de 1k que esta conectada actualmente por una de 10k?
> 
> si es asi lo hago nomas que seria hasta la noche jeje.
> 
> Oye otra duda ¿si te quedo claro lo que comente; que funcionaba cuando conectaba el tester con la funcion de continuidad?



Hola, sustituir no, agregar es lo que tienes que hacer


----------



## zenky (Ene 8, 2013)

me sale una duda con respecto a lo que comentas "resistencia de 10k de 12v"

tengo entendido que se manejan por watts ¿no?

otra duda ¿la pongo en serie con la resistencia de 1k que hay actualmente?


----------



## 1024 (Ene 8, 2013)

zenky dijo:


> me sale una duda con respecto a lo que comentas "resistencia de 10k de 12v"
> 
> tengo entendido que se manejan por watts ¿no?
> 
> otra duda ¿la pongo en serie con la resistencia de 1k que hay actualmente?



Hola, al parecer no me doy a entender bien, lo que tienes que hacer es conectar una resistencia de 10k o mayor para polarizar el transistor del optoacoplador, dicha resistencia debes conectarla de tu fuente de poder 12V al pin 5 del 4n25(colector de transistor), NO va en serie con la de 1k, asi como esta armado tu circuito NO hay que modificar nada, solo agregar dicha resistencia, lo que sucede es que cuando colocas tu tester y funciona es porque el tester esta polarizando al transistor del optoacoplador


----------



## zenky (Ene 8, 2013)

o si ya entiendo, de hecho tenia algo de duda con eso y pues viendo logicamente probablemente si sea cierto 

Mas tarde lo haré debido a que ahorita estoy trabajando jeje, tengo que ir a comprar la resistencia.

 De hecho tengo 2 de 5k pero mejor comprare 2 de 10k por si las dudas y luegos les cuento que pasa


----------



## analogico (Ene 8, 2013)

sube un dibujo


----------



## zenky (Ene 9, 2013)

Buenos días mis amigos, saben puse la resistencia de 10k para polarizar el pin 5 del optoacoplador con los 12 v y voalaaaaaaa si funciono jejeje

Solo hay un único detalle, el cual es que está al revez.

Bueno miren cuando dejo apagado el puerto paralelo se abre el relevador y cuando lo enciendo el puerto paralelo el relevador se cierra, vaya está al revez jejeje.

Debido a esto queria preguntarles ¿que es necesario hacer para que funcione de forma contraria a como está ahorita?

NOTA: Haré un manual completo (con imágenes y toda la cosa) de todo este embrollo y lo subiré para los que tengan la misma situación 

Espero sus prontas respuestas mis amigos


----------



## 1024 (Ene 9, 2013)

zenky dijo:


> Buenos días mis amigos, saben puse la resistencia de 10k para polarizar el pin 5 del optoacoplador con los 12 v y voalaaaaaaa si funciono jejeje
> 
> Solo hay un único detalle, el cual es que está al revez.
> 
> ...



Hola, en este caso te sugiero implementes un circuito con transistor PNP como el que muestras en el mensaje #13


----------



## zenky (Ene 9, 2013)

¿entonces nomas cambio el transistor por uno pnp?

en caso de ser si ¿qué modelo me recomiendan para sustuir el 2n2222?

si se cambian ¿las conexiones serán las mismas?


----------



## 1024 (Ene 9, 2013)

zenky dijo:


> ¿entonces nomas cambio el transistor por uno pnp?
> 
> en caso de ser si ¿qué modelo me recomiendan para sustuir el 2n2222?
> 
> si se cambian ¿las conexiones serán las mismas?



Hola, no, es un circuito parecido pero no igual, no solo es sustituir observa el diagrama de tu mensaje #13 puedes ocupar por ejemplo el bc557 que es fácil de conseguir


----------



## analogico (Ene 9, 2013)

sube un dibujo




algo asi deberia funcionar
pero no lo e probado


----------



## zenky (Ene 10, 2013)

Hola de nuevo amigos, disculpen que no haya subido ayer el dibujo del circuito 

Pero pues aqui vengo y lo pongo



Nomas me sigue quedando la duda de que quede al revez como les comente anteriormente 

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Ene 10, 2013)

zenky dijo:


> Hola de nuevo amigos, disculpen que no haya subido ayer el dibujo del circuito
> 
> Pero pues aqui vengo y lo pongo
> 
> ...


efectivamente tu circuito esta hecho para que funcione
al revez


el transistor es activado por la r de 10k y desactivado por el opto

fijate como esta conectado el opto en el circuito que que subi arriba


----------



## zenky (Ene 10, 2013)

ok ya veo que esta el pin 4 conectado a la base del transistor y en el que yo tengo va conectado al emisor jejeje.

entonces entiendo que tengo que quitar la resistencia de 1k del pin 5 y dejar conectado el pin 5 directo a los 12 v con la resitencia de 10 k y el pin 4 conectarlo a la base del transistor y el emisor conectarlo a la tierra de la fuente ¿verdad?


----------



## zenky (Ene 15, 2013)

Buenos días amigos, vengo a comentarles que por fin a funcionado el circuito a como lo necesito.

Si funciono el esquema que me paso analogico.

Les quiero comentar tambien que voy a hacer una guía detallada de ambas soluciones que me lograron dar por aqui. Debido a que batalle mucho en encontrar esa solución y pues aqui esta.

En realidad cuando empece a buscar información pense que la encontraría facilmente pero veo que no por eso haré la guía para futuros usuarios que la necesiten.

Lo subiré en tutoriales, esten atentos amigos para pasarselos y que sean un jurado jejej 

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS


----------



## pedro26 (Mar 19, 2013)

Zenky puedes subir la protobard armada completa, ya compre todo el material nadamas me falta armar, necesito de su ayuda.

Un Saludo.


----------



## zenky (Mar 20, 2013)

buen día pedro26, con mucho gusto la subo.

Solo que hay un detalle, ahorita la tengo desarmada porque la pase a una placa, pero no te preocupes quede de hacer un tutorial completo de como armarla (lo cual no e hecho y me da pena con ustedes).

Nomas te quiero preguntar ¿para cuando la ocupas? de esta manera me agendo para armar el tutorial y lo subo para que lo veas y hecharte la mano con eso, así como a mi me apoyaron los compañeros del foro


----------



## pedro26 (Mar 21, 2013)

zenky dijo:


> buen día pedro26, con mucho gusto la subo.
> 
> Solo que hay un detalle, ahorita la tengo desarmada porque la pase a una placa, pero no te preocupes quede de hacer un tutorial completo de como armarla (lo cual no e hecho y me da pena con ustedes).
> 
> Nomas te quiero preguntar ¿para cuando la ocupas? de esta manera me agendo para armar el tutorial y lo subo para que lo veas y hecharte la mano con eso, así como a mi me apoyaron los compañeros del foro




Buen dia Zenky, te comento que segui el primer circuito de analogico y me funciono, tengo conectado todo que es relativamente sencillo, al igual tambien subire el video tutorial, ya que batalle para prender cualquier corriente 110V desde el PC pero valio la pena.

Recibe Saludos.


----------



## zenky (Mar 21, 2013)

Me da mucho gusto que hayas logrado completar el circuito pedro26, yo este fin de semana haré el tutorial para subirlo aqui.

Saludos


----------



## lauramejiaa (May 27, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> sube un dibujo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hola Analogico que tal? 

Resulta que debo hacer un proyecto que según ciertas combinaciones lógicas deben prender ciertos elementos( ventilador, bombilla etc que funcionan a 12 v), uno de ellos es una "resistencia para calentar agua", la cual funciona a 110v y debo implementar este elemento con (optoacoplador, relé y transistor tal como lo hacen el el dibujo), quisiera saber que debo cambiar del circuito que hiciste en esa imagen para implementarlo de esa forma.


Muchas gracias.

Laura Mejia A


----------



## analogico (May 27, 2014)

lauramejiaa dijo:


> Hola Analogico que tal?
> 
> Resulta que debo hacer un proyecto que según ciertas combinaciones lógicas deben prender ciertos elementos( ventilador, bombilla etc que funcionan a 12 v), uno de ellos es una "resistencia para calentar agua", la cual funciona a 110v y debo implementar este elemento con (optoacoplador, relé y transistor tal como lo hacen el el dibujo), quisiera saber que debo cambiar del circuito que hiciste en esa imagen para implementarlo de esa forma.
> 
> ...



sube el dibujo de lo que tengas pensado

de momento  te digo que necesitas una fuente externa de 12V solo y unicamente para mover los reles


----------



## lauramejiaa (May 28, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> sube el dibujo de lo que tengas pensado
> 
> de momento  te digo que necesitas una fuente externa de 12V solo y unicamente para mover los reles




         :S


----------



## Scooter (May 28, 2014)

¿Para que pones opto Y relé?
Yo pondría opto O relé , no los dos.


----------



## lauramejiaa (May 28, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Para que pones opto Y relé?
> Yo pondría opto O relé , no los dos.



Es un trabajo de la Uni, debo reunir en esa parte de potencia, opto, rele y transistor.


----------



## analogico (May 28, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Para que pones opto Y relé?
> Yo pondría opto O relé , no los dos.



el opto es  para aislar
y el rele es para conectar cualquier cosa en cualquier direccion



si dejas solo el opto solo se pueden conectar cargas dc de pocos ma

no serviria de mucho




si dejas solo el rele el puerto paralelo no tiene la sufuciente fuerza, asi que no funcionara


si haces un diseño sin opto   con transistor y rele
en caso de falla quemaras el puerto y en caso de ruido electrico causaras mal funcionamiento en la Pc

y si haces un diseño solo con transistores en caso de falla quemaras el puerto





lauramejiaa dijo:


> :S



ya no recuerdo me parece que eran de 12V cuando diseñe ese circuito en todo caso
se hizo pensando en las piezas disponibles en ese momento

se puede modificar a 5V para usar reles de 5V
de todos modos

una fuente de 12V  chica es  economica

los reles miniatura consumen pocos *mA *en la bobina

solo quedaria el saber cuantos A consumen las cargas para saber si con  reles miniaturas comunes  sirven

si llegase a necesitar un rele mas grande el circuito necesitara ser  rediseñado


----------



## Scooter (May 29, 2014)

El relé ya está totalmente aislado. Re-aislar no aporta mas que el gasto en un optoacoplador. Eso si, placas con optoacopladores y relés he visto mas de una, no eres el primero, pero sigue siendo igual de superfluo.
No se de que forma humana puede pasar desde los contactos a la bobina algo, bueno, como todo en la vida, pon 1MV y verás a donde va el relé, el opto y todo lo que quieras poner.
Aportar no aporta mas que un salto adicional, pero por ese planteamiento puedes poner tres docenas de optoacopladores y al final el relé, así está "mas" aislado.

Con un L2803 y que ya tiene los diodos volantes y toda la pesca es suficiente. Se puede poner una fuente de 12V, 24V, 5V o lo que se crea conveniente sin ningún peligro de nada siempre y cuando solo unas las masas.
Bueno, puedes conectar mal el L2803 y romper el puerto, exáctamente lo mismo que si conectas mal los optoacopladores y sus resistencias.


----------



## lauramejiaa (May 29, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> sube el dibujo de lo que tengas pensado
> 
> de momento  te digo que necesitas una fuente externa de 12V solo y unicamente para mover los reles





Hola Analógico, en caso de no usar un Relé que se active de 12v, como el dibujo que subiste , si no un relé que se activa con 5v, cambia en algo la resistencia de 5k (R2), que pusiste saliendo del colector del opto hacia la fuente de 12v que en mi caso sería de 5v?

Gracias!


----------



## analogico (May 29, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> El relé ya está totalmente aislado. Re-aislar no aporta mas que el gasto en un optoacoplador. Eso si, placas con optoacopladores y relés he visto mas de una, no eres el primero, pero sigue siendo igual de superfluo.
> No se de que forma humana puede pasar desde los contactos a la bobina algo, bueno, como todo en la vida, pon 1MV y verás a donde va el relé, el opto y todo lo que quieras poner.
> Aportar no aporta mas que un salto adicional, pero por ese planteamiento puedes poner tres docenas de optoacopladores y al final el relé, así está "mas" aislado.
> 
> ...




 tienes razon 
 esta doble-aislado
pero
la electronica no es 100% fiable sobre todo a nivel casero  y no solo por los componentes

 y el costo de un optoacoplador es 
insignificante comparado a una placa madre



lauramejiaa dijo:


> Hola Analógico, en caso de no usar un Relé que se active de 12v, como el dibujo que subiste , si no un relé que se activa con 5v, cambia en algo la resistencia de 5k (R2), que pusiste saliendo del colector del opto hacia la fuente de 12v que en mi caso sería de 5v?
> 
> Gracias!



si esa resistencia se calcula con q2 V y el rele

pero como no es un circuito de precision se puede
probar  con un simulador o en un protoboard bajando el valor de poco en poco hasta que el circuito funcione


----------

